# yellow just stopped DTG Kiosk



## normo (Feb 23, 2014)

Arggh
My first week of owning a printer. The DTG Kiosk. Stupid me let the waste bottle overfill massively. Then yellow just stopped printing. Is it a damper problem?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Post a nozzle check.


----------



## normo (Feb 23, 2014)

Did nozzle check and no yellow at all. Did several head cleans and just the same. No yellow


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Post in the DTG Brand forum instead for more eyeballs.

Air in hose? Waterfalled channel? Clean capping station and wiper blade?


----------



## Sopmac (Jun 17, 2013)

I have an Anajet Sprint and ran into a similar problem the other day... No yellow ink! Did a head cleaning, print purge, emptied the ink from the lines.... Turned out that my Yellow Damper had pulled up and wasn't properly seated. I pushed it back down, and the yellow started working again. I'll look here first next time!

GC


----------



## normo (Feb 23, 2014)

treefox2118 said:


> Post in the DTG Brand forum instead for more eyeballs.
> 
> Air in hose? Waterfalled channel? Clean capping station and wiper blade?


Capping station cleaned several times. No bubbles in lines.
don't know about the channel.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I would suggest a gentle reverse waterfall with warm cleaning solution, and then a gentle forward waterfall with warm cleaning solution. Dispose of any cleaning solution between waterfalls, of course.

Also could be your damper. I've swapped color dampers in printers before to test this theory, but you can temporarily get some color in the wrong damper if you do this.


----------



## normo (Feb 23, 2014)

All fixed. The yellow fitting above the damper was 1/4 turn loose.


----------

